# Another TTSNH, maybe this one will last...



## Brink

Here's another attempt.

There's a few red oak boards from the original TTSNH, some ash, maple. I skip planed and left some saw marks intentionally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Table top is all glued up. 
Yup, various thicknesses, but 5/4 on edges and in middle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin




----------



## Tony

right here with you Kevin. Tony


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## woodtickgreg

Here we go again!


----------



## Kevin

Which one of you cavemen hid the remote? Greg bring us the chips and dip when you come back from the fridge please.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Which one of you cavemen hid the remote? Greg bring us the chips and dip when you come back from the fridge please.


lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

I will peak in every once in a while.

Can't wait to see it take shape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Some of the top's detail.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

Seems like every board is a different thickness. 
I'll need a breadboard end to cover it up.


----------



## Brink

But the top isn't flat, or even. How to make a straight tenon on this? I can't even use a marking gauge on this.

Start with a square, straight edge. You see I marked the tenon with a straight edge.







Then I cut the shoulder.



 

Then chopped out a bunch of waste.



 

Used a rabet plane, down to the lines.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

Rustic table???


----------



## Brink

Yes. They want just a hint of rustic/reclaimed look

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Flipped it over and did the other side.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Today's fun.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

Breadboard ends.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I don't see any bread?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> I don't see any bread?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Brink said:


> Breadboard ends.
> 
> View attachment 84030
> 
> View attachment 84031



Brink - Just curious - What kind of tolerance do you leave inside that breadboard end for seasonal movement? And do you leave any ares un-glued for the same reason? I have had several of these fail in years past and I'm guessing it was due to seasonal movement...


----------



## Brink

The center tenon fits snug in its mortis. 
Each tenon from there on out has 1/4" space on each side of the tenon.
I may, may not glue the center tenon, but all will be draw bored and pegged in place.
The outer tenons holes will be elongated to allow the table top to expand/contract.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Brink said:


> The center tenon fits snug in its mortis.
> Each tenon from there on out has 1/4" space on each side of the tenon.
> I may, may not glue the center tenon, but all will be draw bored and pegged in place.
> The outer tenons holes will be elongated to allow the table top to expand/contract.


Thanks! Good info. If you don't mind take a few extra shots of that process.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

Here you go, Scott.
Putting on the breadboard ends, hopefully this will keep the top flat and split free.

First up, some pencil sharpened square pins.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink

Clamp the end in place. Drill a small pilot hole through the end and tenon.
Remove the end, and drill the correct sized hole using the pilot hole as a guide. 
I'm using 1/4" white oak pins and holes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink

I put the drill point just a hair closer to the tenon shoulder when I drill it.
This slight misalignment is what will hold the end on tight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Kevin

You gonna elongated the tenon hole a bit right.


----------



## Brink

Center tenon gets a single hole. This will keep,the end centered. All other tenons get oblong holes. This will allow the top to expand and contract.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink

Driving square pins into round holes. I could have used dowels, but prefer my way...



 

Cut away of how this joint works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

I should have known you were baiting me ......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> You gonna elongated the tenon hole a bit right.



I might.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I should have known you were baiting me ......


The mouse took the cheese.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> The mouse took the cheese.



You know @Kevin had his hand on the self destruct alarm button...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Ahhhhh now the pencil sharpener makes sense.
And @Kevin took that bait more like a big bass takes a worm!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Top is done.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

Stretcher time...
I will use a mix of white oak, and spalted white oak.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Here it is...
And before @Kevin takes the bait, I'm coming up with a neato tusk tenon idea to mount it.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink what do you use that table saw for? A workbench? Does it have a blade? A switch even? Does it harbor a case of green bananas inside?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

I use it, just not often.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> I use it, just not often.



That's the scuttlebutt . . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

OK - I'll take the bait - what the hell is a tusk tenon?


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> OK - I'll take the bait - what the hell is a tusk tenon?



Pic courtesy of hobbit house.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Thanks - I have used those on a trestle table- just didn't know what they were called

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

I had never heard of a tusk tenon either, I have always called that a pegged tenon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

I just keep looking at it and wondering if he left enough on the ends to do that. But Brink is the master so I will

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I had never heard of a tusk tenon either, I have always called that a pegged tenon.



Never? Never ever?
Are you sure @Kevin?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I had never heard of a tusk tenon either, I have always called that a pegged tenon.


Or a wedged tenon. Not to be confused with a wedgie!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Brink said:


> View attachment 85410





woodtickgreg said:


> Or a wedged tenon. Not to be confused with a wedgie!



Looks like Brink might have had a wedgie in this picture looking at his face.
Just saying.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Do you use any glue or a pin or anything on the wedged tenons or do you leave them to be driven out if they want to take it apart?


----------



## Brink

I leave them as press fit. If they loosen, just gently tap them back in.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I just keep looking at it and wondering if he left enough on the ends to do that. But Brink is the master so I will

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

"Peel away" trestle legs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Last of the parts have been milled, and I started hand cutting the joinery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

@Brink let's go back to the tabletop for a minute. I saw where the top planks were uneven when you started the breadboard piece. Now that the breadboard is on is that 90° junction smooth or are some of the planks higher and lower than the breadboard. Would love to see a closeup of that!


----------



## Brink

Wildthings said:


> @Brink let's go back to the tabletop for a minute. I saw where the top planks were uneven when you started the breadboard piece. Now that the breadboard is on is that 90° junction smooth or are some of the planks higher and lower than the breadboard. Would love to see a closeup of that!



I will get close ups next time I'm in shop. Momma Brink insisted I drink. Beers by the lake, now I don't have the the energy to go downstairs and tuen on the lights . 

Quick answer to question, some boards are around 1/32" higher than others. My doing, I hate a plate that rocks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Beers by the lake with my cousin Stef I sure do miss those days. You be nice to her monkey man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Beers by the lake with my cousin Stef I sure do miss those days. You be nice to her monkey man.



I'm always nice to her, she can out drink me, and kick my butt at same time

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> I'm always nice to her, she can out drink me, and kick my butt at same time



So can her cousins so be nice to me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> So can her cousins so be nice to me.



I have been. 

You haven't had the pleasure of angry Brink


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> I have been.
> 
> You haven't had the pleasure of angry Brink



But I know people. One sleeps next to you. Be nice to me.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> But I know people. One sleeps next to you. Be nice to me.



This is what sleeps next to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

I know.


----------



## woodtickgreg

He is seriously deranged. I've met his wife and not only is she a sweetheart but she's damn good looking too! Sheesh, rather sleep with a dog......lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Sheesh, rather sleep with a dog



No it's actually not his choice - he was cast out of the love nest because I asked Stef to punish him for trying to get more go-away money from us than what he first agreed. You can't trust a monkey.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> No it's actually not his choice - he was cast out of the love nest because I asked Stef to punish him for trying to get more go-away money from us than what he first agreed. You can't trust a monkey.


lmao, literally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

I wasnt cast out.

Some came between us.

80 lbs of something.

So, where does a rotty/Shepard sleep?
Anywhere she likes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> So, where does a rotty/Shepard sleep?



With you. Another rotten monkey.


----------



## Brink

No stoopid monkeys here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Tight joinery

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

Legs are done.
This table is going in a 1910 home. I decided to use a cloud lift on the legs.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

Cutting some dovetails.



 



 

And some sockets.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

Oooh...that is going to be soooo awesome...
Nicely done my hairy friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Dovetailed spacers.



 

Angled mortises.



 

Hinge cuts.



 

More on these, later.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

This is one of your best designs imo. very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Wow Brink, a hinge cut? What is that for?



 

Great question! 
These pieces need to have an arch shape, and they need to be clamped.
The hinge cut retains the original square shape. After clamps are removed, a few strokes with coping saw finishes the cut.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## El Guapo

I love it, Brink! I keep coming back to this build... just gets better and better!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Very cool build!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I was gonna ask but figured I'd wait for the big reveal and voila! There it is. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

Hinge cuts cleaned up.


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink

Here it is...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NeilYeag

The problem with Brink is he never takes on any challenging projects.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Challenging project starting tonight.

Making a reclaimed beam that is as long as my shop.


----------



## woodtickgreg

A thing of beauty, the legs and stretcher make the piece. Well done sir.


----------



## ironman123

Beauty of a table.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Bravo!! I'd like to say it's inspirational...but that would imply that it would make me want to make one...and I can't take the likely disappointment! 
Very cool features throughout! I am confused about the hinge cuts...not sure I understand why they were not completely cut from the start??? Enlighten me, if you would.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Nicely done sir. I have enjoyed this as well as the ttsnh's immensely. Not sure I have a favorite of them, but this is pretty close...
Thank you sir.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Beautiful Brink! You have an innate eye for curves that put your work into another realm. 

I agree with Tim - Take us to school on the hinge joint.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

@TimR and @NYWoodturner, the hinge cut is used in this instance when cutting an arc is easier on a bandsaw, but clamping on the arc wouldn't work so well.

So much easier, marking and cutting a piece with square sides. But not easy to cut arcs after it's assembled.


 

Very easy to cut arcs on bandsaw before assembly. But not a good way to clamp them during glue up.


 

The hinge cut keeps the original scrap piece in place during glue up. Then, a few strokes with coping saw removes it. Notice the clamp on lower piece.


 

After trimming.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR

The "ah-hah" moment has arrived. Thanks for clearing that up...seems so obvious now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Gotcha! Much like cutting a saber leg on the band saw. I completely missed that the first time. Thanks Jon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Got some color on

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

One of your best tops yet, dude it just has tons of character. I'm not into the whole distressed look, but this one looks rustic and cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Done and delivered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's awesome and it fits their decor perfectly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

I worked very closely with this young couple. They are renovating a cute 1910 home, and keeping it as close to original as possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Beautiful work Brink! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Very nice Brink. The color matches that flooring very well. The window trim is painted. Are they going to have you re-do that ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner

Beautiful Piece Mr. Brink

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Beautiful piece of work! I looked all the way back thru and couldn’t see how the top is attached to the legs. I figure a master jointer like you probably just screwed it on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Beautiful piece of work! I looked all the way back thru and couldn’t see how the top is attached to the legs. I figure a master jointer like you probably just screwed it on.



I did!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

